# Free User Gallery, Forum, and More added to my photo site.



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

I have just redesigned my photo site and added a discussion forum, user gallery with FREE photo space, and more!

My site focuses of photos from around the world, Casio photography, and Pentax photography.  

Here are some links:

Photo Site: http://www.themotec.com/photo
User Gallery: http://www.themotec.com/picturepro/nfpicturepro
Forum: http://www.hostmybb.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=mo

Mainsite:http://www.themotec.com

Our most popular content is the Pentax Lens Name Explanation

Thanks for visiting, and any feedback is GREATLY appreciated.


----------

